# what's the story behind your avatar?



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 14, 2018)

hey, this thread might have been already made. I'm fine with it being merged if that's the case. Anyways, on to the actual thread.

The story behind my avatar was that I was bored and decided to change my avatar and wanted something to fit my title on my profile. It came down to a picture of Jinzo from yugioh or the dog picture I chose and I chose the dog picture since it was unexpected. One of the dog's in the meme picture really does have a creepy stare







certainly reminds you of are favorite Quin doesn't it? Anyways, what's your reason behind why you chose your avatar


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 14, 2018)

Buddhism hotline. By the way don't forget to to buy Jonathon Hills' award winning book Buddha Bless me Buddha Bless You for the low low price of $39.99 as well as his green peas for the same low low price of $39.99.


----------



## LofaSofa (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm a couch irl


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 14, 2018)

LofaSofa said:


> I'm a couch irl



The same double sitting couch that cucked @FuckYou???


----------



## LofaSofa (Feb 14, 2018)

NumberingYourState said:


> The same double sitting couch that cucked @FuckYou???



The very same. 

Don't think of me as a celebrity though it happens more than you would think in the furniture community.

>Autist tries commiting murder or crime.

>Furniture cucks them.


----------



## gumboman (Feb 14, 2018)

he had unparalleled power & was careless with them in childhood. so a sage cursed him that he will forget his ability until  someone holy reminds him again .

hanuman


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 14, 2018)

I really like Dave Gahan.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Feb 14, 2018)

It's HK-47.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 14, 2018)

It's HK-47 said:


> It's HK-47.



Smug Declaration: Space Age Thot Destroyer


----------



## Bob Page (Feb 14, 2018)

As for how I decided on my series of avatars, I was playing Deus Ex at the time I signed up. For my current avatar, I was originally going to go for one that was an edit of Gendo Ikari from Evangelion, doing his signature pose. After some consideration, I decided to become a Kang. It's basically an edit of the t. Alberto Barbosa meme.


----------



## FisterSister (Feb 14, 2018)

Time is important and I am a clock.


----------



## Hui (Feb 14, 2018)

Weeb shit.


----------



## TheScooper (Feb 14, 2018)

I like sesame street, and I am dissapointed in everything nowadays.


----------



## Jozef (Feb 14, 2018)

I saw it on Encyclopedia Dramatica and I thought it would make an awesome avatar.


----------



## Desire Lines (Feb 14, 2018)

It's a Car Seat Headrest EP "How to Leave Town" without the name. Will Toledo is one of my favourite musicians and I just liked how the cover looked  I'll probably change it soon


----------



## Overcast (Feb 14, 2018)

It's a random piece of fan art of Lolo, a character from Klonoa 2: Lunatea's Veil. The artist, from what I can find is called "cannapiss".


----------



## keksz (Feb 14, 2018)

I used to have a nice hat but @LofaSofa bullied me into handing it over to him


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 14, 2018)

Weeb fan art of a character from Final Fantasy. I picked it because Mardi Gras is over and I needed to change out of my Mardi Gras jester avatar I was using previously.


----------



## The Janitor (Feb 14, 2018)

For the two people who don't already know this, my avatar is from the indie videogame "Kindergarten."  I was watching a playthrough of the game and someone was killed by the unnamed janitor character in the game.  This is the game over screen from said game.  I thought it was poetic and humorous.  However, my image editing skills need work...

Edit: Yes, I do give warnings to others, and most of the time it's recommended that you don't take them lightly...


----------



## Draza (Feb 14, 2018)

He's awesome.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Feb 14, 2018)

Black Chalmers from this video: 




Also cause I really like Steamed Hams shitposts.


----------



## Jequiti (Feb 14, 2018)

Googled up _edgy_ and found this.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 14, 2018)

I like _Dance Central_'s Kerith and Googled fanart. This was the only acceptable one.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Feb 14, 2018)

I was looking geronimo stilton porn and thought this would make a good avatar


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 14, 2018)

, didn't expect to get so many responses from a few hours absence while at class. Good going everyone


----------



## Press_Play2002 (Feb 14, 2018)

Originally, I had a Neptunia icon, but I was too stupid to make the GIF work at the time. I (sort-of) managed, but I grew bored of it. So, naturally, I chose an image that was lounging on my computer for the best part of a year and it just so happened to be a drawing of Marie from Skullgirls. Of course, her attire['and everything you see on this image] was chosen/drawn by a Japanese illustrator known as Kuroirozuki(who might or might not be a little obsessed with the maid loli). I did not ask permission for its use as, despite the forum's public nature, the use could be argued as personal.

Also, knowing that she is voiced by Kira Buckland(who was and probably still is quite the exceptional individual, especially during her time on Newgrounds as she did not take kindly to this animation by Spazkid), I thought it would be interesting to use a character who is voiced by someone who was/is quite the clown in certain situations. Also, the benefits of using such a benign image is that provides nothing at all. Other than the fact that I was too lazy to draw my own avatar(despite having the ability to do so in a day or two).


----------



## Piss Clam (Feb 14, 2018)

I was on the beach...and then next thing you know


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 14, 2018)

Piss Clam said:


> I was on the beach...and the next thing you know



I see what you did there. Very clever


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 14, 2018)

keksz said:


> I used to have a nice hat but @LofaSofa bullied me into handing it over to him


(rate me late if you want, I was at class when this happened) Would you like to say a prayer for your fedora? It will be missed


----------



## OhGoy (Feb 14, 2018)

capra demon likes dogs

i like dogs

...put two and two together


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 14, 2018)

Well... I really wanted to make a socio-economic, and possibly even a political, statement about the history of wealth inequality and race relations in this country...



Spoiler



Then I thought... Nah, I'll just put Uncle Phil in white face.


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 14, 2018)

I was thinking about what anime character I should use as a constant avatar and cirno was the first thing that came to mind (even though 2hu isn't an anime)


----------



## Benine Bovine (Feb 14, 2018)

Beef


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 14, 2018)

The Conquistador Zombie (also known as the Worm Zombie) from Fulci's masterpiece of classic zombie gore, _Zombi 2_ (Aka _Zombie _or _Zombie Flesh Eaters_) which is still the single most horrifying looking and menacing zombie ever to grace the silver screen.






Specifically it is from the well known poster of the movie (which currently hangs on my wall)






Incidentally it was also my first avatar from waaaaaaaaaaaay back in early 2013 when me and the other refugees from the old cwckiforums migrated here


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 14, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> The Conquistador Zombie (also known as the Worm Zombie) from Fulci's masterpiece of classic zombie gore, _Zombi 2_ (Aka _Zombie _or _Zombie Flesh Eaters_) which is still the single most horrifying looking and menacing zombie ever to grace the silver screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember hearing about this movie from the lolcow wiki article of atlantid. Probably wouldn't watch it myself, I get squeamish and I am not a big fan of horror


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 14, 2018)

andr0id psycho sho(ker said:


> I remember hearing about this movie from the lolcow wiki article of atlantid. Probably wouldn't watch it myself, I get squeamish and I am not a big fan of horror


Its one of the finest zombie movies ever made and a perfect example of late 70s/early 80s splatter, but it is more something for those who have an acquired taste for such things, and a tolerance for italian schlock (since it has the typical "long spaces of filler in the first half until shit gets real" thing that many italian schlock films have)

Also in my personal opinion it has the scariest fucking zombies of any film ever since they actually look like corpses and dont do the irritating mugging for the camera shit that zombies in Romero movies would do


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 14, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> Its one of the finest zombie movies ever made and a perfect example of late 70s/early 80s splatter, but it is more something for those who have an acquired taste for such things, and a tolerance for italian schlock (since it has the typical "long spaces of filler in the first half until shit gets real" thing that many italian schlock films have)
> 
> Also in my personal opinion it has the scariest fucking zombies of any film ever since they actually look like corpses and dont do the irritating mugging for the camera shit that zombies in Romero movies would do



to each to their own, then. Want to hear why I joined kiwifarms? It's a bit off topic but it might make you smile


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 14, 2018)

andr0id psycho sho(ker said:


> to each to their own, then. Want to hear why I joined kiwifarms? It's a bit off topic but it might make you smile


nah, probably best to tell me another day lest the thread get bogged down


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 14, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> nah, probably best to tell me another day lest the thread get bogged down



I understand. How about you ask me in a profile comment sometime next week? I'll respond as soon as I can


----------



## keksz (Feb 14, 2018)

andr0id psycho sho(ker said:


> Would you like to say a prayer for your fedora?



It won't help, LofaSofa is bullying me about my hat even at @Jesus' profile and he does nothing!!


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 14, 2018)

keksz said:


> It won't help, LofaSofa is bullying me about my hat even at @Jesus' profile and he does nothing!!



Okay. Rest in peace fedora, you magnificent hat


----------



## keksz (Feb 17, 2018)

I have a new one now, donated by my close personal friend @Deadpool! All is well and posh again!


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Feb 17, 2018)

Mine's Bug-Eyed Earl from Red Meat.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 17, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Mine's Bug-Eyed Earl from Red Meat.



Interesting. What's the story about Red Meat?


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Feb 17, 2018)

andr0id psycho sho(ker said:


> Interesting. What's the story about Red Meat?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Meat

It's an offbeat, sort of cut-and-pasted comic that used to run in all the alt-weeklies.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 17, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Meat
> 
> It's an offbeat, sort of cut-and-pasted comic that used to run in all the alt-weeklies.



ah, okay. Thanks for that




keksz said:


> I have a new one now, donated by my close personal friend @Deadpool! All is well and posh again!



Kind of prefer the black fedora for your avatar myself. It looked pretty slick


----------



## sperginity (Feb 17, 2018)

I chose this because the kids in the hall pass better than most troons. Death comes to town was a good revival for them, too.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 17, 2018)

sperginity said:


> I chose this because the kids in the hall pass better than most troons. Death comes to town was a good revival for them, too.



Thanks for the response


----------



## PT 404 (Feb 17, 2018)

Alvis.

If you don't know, neck yourself.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 17, 2018)

I’m actually the real Randy from Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 17, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’m actually the real Randy from Trailer Park Boys.



what about the guy in grand theft auto getting screwed so he can get cheeseburgers? I seem to remember a comment making light of the connection in the translifeline thread. If I'm wrong, sorry for the offense I caused


----------



## keksz (Feb 17, 2018)

andr0id psycho sho(ker said:


> Kind of prefer the black fedora for your avatar myself. It looked pretty slick



Take you complaints to @LofaSofa. He is a big bully and too heavy for me to lift up and look under for my old hat  plus he likely sold it for tardcum already... he's addicted to it.


----------



## Beth (Feb 17, 2018)

One of my favourite video game series of all time is Dark Souls. I thought its art style was gorgeous and its lore was really interesting, tales of gods have always fascinated me, so that's how I picked Gwynevere as my avatar.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 17, 2018)

andr0id psycho sho(ker said:


> what about the guy in grand theft auto getting screwed so he can get cheeseburgers? I seem to remember a comment making light of the connection in the translifeline thread. If I'm wrong, sorry for the offense I caused


what


----------



## ForgedBlades (Feb 17, 2018)

It's DK mode Dr. Doak with two shotguns in his face, what's there to explain?


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Feb 18, 2018)

You want a story? I'll give ya a story.

When I first signed up here, I went digging through my unsorted images folder looking for something I could use as an avatar, and stumbled across a few pages of this godawful obscure webcomic called _Sarah Zero_ that I'd apparently saved for some arcane reason at some forgotten point in the past. One of the pages showed the title character (probably?) staring off to the left at something traumatic and nonsensical oh hey wait a second I've actually got it right here, thought it'd be harder to find:

Ain't she a beaut? Of course that's just the cropped version. The full page also shows some horrifying blue thing that looks like a cross between Sarah herself and "Trumpy" from the _Pod People_ episode of MST3K trying to comfort her or some shit man I don't even know... come to think of it, _Sarah Zero_ might make for a fairly entertaining thread. But I digress. tl;dr, that was my original avatar, same text below it then as now.

Fast forward from there to last October. Someone made a thread in here about "spookifying your avatars" - that is, editing your existing avatar to make it Halloween-related. Folks were adding little vampire fangs or coloring flesh to look fetid and zombieish, shit like that, ye ken, so I figure I'll do mine up by MS Painting her eyes black and adding tears of blood running down her face. Seemed fitting. As I'm preparing to do that, though, I remember where I'd already seen almost exactly what I had in mind, so instead I get onto Google Images and look up GIFs from the end of the music video for DyE's "Fantasy" (not linked here so that if you look it up yourself, you'll only have yourself to blame), ran one of those through an online editor to reduce the resolution and file size to fit within KF's specifications, and Bjorn Stronginthearm's your uncle. Once October was over, I decided I liked it better, and here we am.

There, story. You are happy money now? Get off my damn porch.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 18, 2018)

My newest is an old photograph of Elisha Hunt Rhodes, a Union soldier during the Civil War who kept a diary of his experiences in the war and later published it.

I picked it because I am a massive Civil War sperg.


----------



## oldTireWater (Feb 18, 2018)

I worry that the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers have been forgotten. 





I was raised on this shit, my parents would keep me occupied with Freak Brother comics before I even knew how to read.


----------



## daddyfrieza (Feb 18, 2018)

Frieza is my daddy and he's hot


----------



## JustStopDude (Feb 18, 2018)

My image is from last job I do in the US. It is of a rectifier that was exploded in a DC drive. 

Idiot customer demanded I try to fix drive with it powered. He ended up calling the security on me. It was in chemical plant in the south US. 

This is actual second rectifier shithead blew up. Both times, I do not understand how no one is killed.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Feb 19, 2018)

Going to stop responding to this thread and letting discussion continue normally. Just letting people know


----------



## Anxiety Succubus (Jan 18, 2022)

I drew it for this account. I drew it on my phone with my fingers so it is extra shitty


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jan 22, 2022)

After deciding on my username, I googled "banana hammock." After looking through _way_ too many pictures of guys' dicks, I tried "banana in a hammock" and found this.


----------



## riceballs and onigiri (Jan 22, 2022)

I just really like Shin Megami Tensei.


----------



## TapewormSalesman (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm just waiting for the day when someone out there recognizes who this is


----------



## Overcast (Jan 22, 2022)

It's the cover to the second volume of Yotsuba&! My favorite manga series.

Most people would recognize Yotsuba as the 4chan girl, but I remember first stumbling upon the series in my high school library as a freshman. There was something that really clicked with me about the series. Unlike most other series revolving around a child, the way the characters talk and react to things felt more genuine and realistic. Seeing Yotsuba do stuff such as pretend to do things like be an assassin out for revenge as well as occasionally swearing and putting her dad on the spot was something that really endeared me to the series, because that's shit kids ACTUALLY do! You also have moments with the adults and older children talking about stuff that would go over Yotsuba's head. But it also never went too far with that sort of thing and maintained a good balance between being relatively down to earth and being child like and whimsical. Something most other pieces of media struggle to achieve.

It's a series that's technically marketed towards kids, but it's also something that most anyone can enjoy given the right mindset. Pretty much ruined most other slice of life series for me.


----------



## redcent (Jan 22, 2022)

Beforehand had an avatar of the tapastries "lady and the unicorn" - they gad it on display at an art gallery near me that I saw. Pretty cool

Changed to Glory from Buffy: she was asking if someone else ordered an apocalypse. 2020 felt like one tbh. I was on a buffy streak besides I related to glory at the time. Looking for something (or someone) who is the key to getting home. 

I had gremlin before that larping that scene from phantom of the Opera. Because said person I'm looking for had an ex who was into that. 

Then it was the demon core. Looking for that person, considering who I suspected it was, kinda felt like playing with fire

Now it's that fbi guy in that invaders movie with Scott bacula in it, right after he had been taken over. Because fuck it, reasons for looking for said person have gone to piss. I don't know who or what I'm fighting for. Maybe they've gotten to me too.


----------



## Llama king (Jan 22, 2022)

I found it randomly on Google images.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 22, 2022)

I had a pic of the Bassomatic skit for a long time and kept a few poorly edited for holiday ones, but some anon had a kid who sat in his/her lap while they shit posted and really liked "the suit guy" and drew the avatar, I thought it was adorable and will always keep it.


----------



## shitsselfthendies (Jan 23, 2022)

I searched up "bad e-fits" and found this specimen.


----------



## White Devil (Jan 23, 2022)

Edgy web comic from the early 2000s that I thought was hilarious as a teenager back then.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jan 23, 2022)

kitty cat


----------



## Panzermensch (Jan 24, 2022)

Going on rule34 while totally not being absolutely plastered and trying to find the perfect rule 34 of Clay puppington to crop. found one of him getting absolutely railed by Reverend Putty, cropped it and here we are.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 24, 2022)

I wanted something weird for my username and avatar, so I went with this:


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Jan 24, 2022)

The shitty pun came first (which admittedly has probably been done before), then I shooped together some images to make it complete.  My idea was to do several of them so I could switch periodically but the difference in resolution is often too great.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Jan 24, 2022)

_"It is the 41st Millennium. For more than a hundred centuries the Emperor of Mankind has sat immobile on the Golden Throne of Earth. He is the master of mankind by the will of the gods and master of a million worlds by the might of his inexhaustible armies. He is a rotting carcass writhing invisibly with power from the Dark Age of Technology. He is the Carrion Lord of the vast Imperium of Man for whom a thousand souls are sacrificed every day so that he may never truly die.Yet even in his deathless state, the Emperor continues his eternal vigilance. Mighty battlefleets cross the daemon-infested miasma of the Warp, the only route between distant stars, their way lit by the Astronomican, the psychic manifestation of the Emperor's will. Vast armies give battle in His name on uncounted worlds. *Greatest amongst his soldiers are the Adeptus Astartes, the Space Marines, bio-engineered super-warriors. Their comrades in arms are legion: t*he Imperial Guard and countless planetary defence forces, the ever-vigilant Inquisition and the tech-priests of the Adeptus Mechanicus to name only a few. But for all their multitudes, they are barely enough to hold off the ever-present threat to humanity from aliens, heretics, mutants -- and far, far worse. To be a man in such times is to be one amongst untold billions. It is to live in the cruelest and most bloody regime imaginable. These are the tales of those times. Forget the power of technology and science, for so much has been forgotten, never to be relearned. _*Forget the promise of progress and understanding, for in the grim dark future there is only war. There is no peace amongst the stars, only an eternity of carnage and slaughter, and the laughter of thirsting gods." *


----------



## Cytotoxic Positivity (Jan 25, 2022)

Well, I recently changed it in hopes of attracting someone to violate in the traditional Valentine's Day ONS fashion. Raw, of course.
Or I can eat my feelings in the form of a case of conversation hearts.
We'll see.


----------



## yasscat (Jan 28, 2022)

It seemed valentine-adjacent, and also relevant to my life right now.
Because, getting married.


----------

